# broad heads



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

what style of broad heads do you guys use for elk how many grains the type you guys like to use fixed blades or retracting type what do you recomend for a first time elk huntere with a bow? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You are going to get 20 different answers and none are wrong. I prefer 125 gr, and I will be hunting with the greatest mechanical ever built, the epek XC3. Good luck.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You are going to get 20 different answers and none are wrong. I prefer 125 gr, and I will be hunting with the greatest mechanical ever built, the epek XC3. Good luck.


+1, I have been very impressed with them. I hope to buy another 3 pack before the hunt.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had good luck in the past with Muzzy 100gr 4 blades. This year I am trying something new and using 100gr Fuse Kumasi Expandables.

Good Luck!!

Mark


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How are those Kumasi working out for you so far Mark? Thought about getting some, but decided to hold out for some Epeks.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

I took an elk and a deer last year with the G5 strikers was very impressed with them! Then I had a spring bear tag and shot a Rage and I will be stickin with those! Only fifteen days!!! -()/- *OOO*


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

If you want some Epek's I can get them shipped out right away.

http://utaharcherycenter.net/epekxc3.aspx


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

100 grain slick tricks for me. They have yet to fail me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The one that flies the best and requires no tuning. Enter the Epec XC3. 8) 

If you're shooting a traditional set-up, (I highly doubt that you are) shoot a SNUFFER! :twisted:


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

i have been archery hunting for fifteen year i have a sweet bow i shoot a matrin jagaur its nice and pretty fast its only a couple of years old but it shoots flat and straight i have shot a few animals with it and have no trouble with it it is just the first time that i have wanted to hunt elk with it.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> How are those Kumasi working out for you so far Mark? Thought about getting some, but decided to hold out for some Epeks.


So far they have been shooting pretty good. Today though I was adjusting my peep sight and managed to cut a strand of my bow string :x  . Hopefully I can get a new one the first part of next week and get it shot in in time for the bowhunt.

Mark


----------

